
How the 'Five Eyes' cooked up the campaign to kill Huawei - yitchelle
https://www.theage.com.au/business/companies/how-the-five-eyes-cooked-up-the-campaign-to-kill-huawei-20181213-p50m24.html?platform=hootsuite
======
thevagrant
I don't think there is a plan to kill Huawei. Look at what happened to ZTE,
they were not killed.

Also, look at what Huawei has done in the past to Nortel, Cisco and Motorola.
If anything, Huawei's past is coming back to haunt them. It seems their
leadership have sought growth and profits at any cost, whether legal or not.

Whatever happens, I don't think Huawei will disappear. Perhaps their
leadership will learn from this and they'll be more sensible with their
actions in future.

------
gowld
> "vendors who are likely to be subject to extrajudicial directions from a
> foreign government”.

Australian government only allows extrajudicial directions from a local
government or an allied foreign government.

------
1996
That is just part 2.

It was preceded by a part 1 : a negative PR campaign run for many months
before, to make sure the public would approve going again Huawei.

It was very evident here on HN.

Governments uniting to kill a foreign company. What is the WTO doing? (lol)

~~~
mips_avatar
I think if the public knew what was really going on they would be much more
concerned about Huawei. Western companies are getting bombarded by cyber
attacks from china and the companies hide these breaches because it would be
bad PR for it to get out. A network device isn’t a commodity, the manufactures
can place backdoors into them that are almost invisible. I don’t think the WTO
is equipped to handle this. They can’t even handle the IP theft lawsuits
against china.

